# TV reception?



## RooCamper (Jul 29, 2015)

Ok after my first little weekend camping adventure in my Rockwood Roo.. I have two questions since this is all new to me.. First off.. any suggestions on getting TV channels? There is an antenna.. but I couldn't pick up any stations.. and I have seen that some campgrounds offer "cable".. how does that work, and what do I need?... 

Also.. I'm looking for some covers to go over the expandable bed area.. to keep the sun/heat out.. would love any ideas on that as well..

thank you
RooCamper


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

there should be a switch where the coax(antenna wire)screws to the wall, that switch turns the antenna on. if it is an older camper it may not have a digital antenna. to connect to cable you should have a coax connector on the outside of the camper it may be under a flip up lid.


----------



## RooCamper (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you... you know when I purchased it, the guy that went over everything with me told me about a switch to turn on, but there was so much to take in, I couldn't remember where it was this weekend..  
I thought he said on the wall behind the TV somewhere.. but I just couldn't figure it out.. ( I can be blonde at times)..  

It's a 2014 model..


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

For the covers, do a search for popup gizmo. I had those on my old hybrid and they did well.

Also, get some swim noodles and cut them to size to stuff around the mattresses to keep out drafts.


----------

